# Beautiful Site 4 Available At Mueller State Park 6/20



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello Colorado (and neighboring states) Outbackers,

Mueller State Park in Divide, Colorado is booked solid every weekend 5 1/2 months in advance. For the wedding weekend of 6/20 through 6/22, I reserved 11 sites for guests that wished to camp with us (most people are driving up just for the wedding day). The only site that remains is beautiful site 4 in Peak View, a cul-de-sac with only 5 sites and stellar views.










You arrive on Friday 6/20 in the afternoon and depart Sunday 6/22 before 11 AM. Guess what else comes with this site? How about an invitation to our wedding? Yep. All the details of the wedding weekend (including complimentary beverages and catered BBQ) will be sent to the first person who replies to this thread saying, "I will take it!"

Cost is $54 plus your daily entrance fee into the park. Don't worry...everyone else who is camping with us paid as well. Next to you in site 5 wil be my good buddy Todd and his family.

Randy


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I justed sent you a message. Don't have my daughter that weekend, but the rest of us would love to go!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The site is yours, Steve. Please send me a pm with your personal email and I will forward all the details.

Randy


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

PM sent with email. Super excited!


----------

